# Raw fleece



## barnlooms (May 31, 2006)

Chenango Wool Works in Chenango County NY is a small grassroots fibershed business. 

With a grant from the local Agricultural Development Council we have partnered with local sheep ranchers/shepherds to purchase their raw wool to create value added products exclusive to our fibershed region - Chenango County.

For a limited time, we are offering a few raw fleeces from some of the breeds we have purchased. 

Border Cheviot, Clun Forrest, Finn/Dorset cross. 

These are raw, skirted, with some vm in them. They are NOT picked or washed. 

The Clun is from a certified organic farm.

Price is $5.00 / lb . This is a great way to get fleece for experimenting with. Good for felting, spinning, weaving. 

This offer is good until the fleece is gone. 

email: [email protected] or check out our ETSY site:

American Wool by ChenangoWoolWorks on Etsy

www.etsy.com/shop/chenangowoolworks


Thank You,
Kathryn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! Do you have photos of the fleeces and photos of the lock structure and staple length?

This sounds like a great venture. Wish you all well.


----------



## barnlooms (May 31, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words.


I did post some pics on the etsy site. 

I can repost here if the interest is high enough. Don't want to clog up space with un necessary photos!


Regards,
Kathryn


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I may be interested in some of the Cheviot, but I really wanted to ask about the Clun, how does that one spin up? How fine is the fiber? What kinds of items is it best knitted into?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im interested, but the Etsy site shows a different price ? .... pics are good here !!


----------

